
The New York Times Removes Its Articles from Apple News - gdilla
https://www.engadget.com/new-york-times-leaves-apple-news-app-183623496.html
======
Spivak
Not terribly surprising honestly. That's pretty much the nature of
aggregators. People are far more loyal to the aggregator than the content that
underpins it. And once the aggregator captures enough of your audience they
can drive your margins to zero since they have more data than you about how
well you're doing.

Aggregators are great for small shops since they do all the customer
acquisition work and audience building for you but a raw deal for large shops
since they siphon your organic customers and charge a premium to get them
back.

It will be interesting to see how this plays out since news is more fungible
than other media properties and if NYT is the one of only a few defectors then
they'll lose big and get a much worse deal when they try to come back.

------
whatsmyusername
I dumped the apple news app shortly after they finished soft launching. It
turned from the slick clean usable news app to, "BUY APPLE NEWS+" blasted in
your face constantly. A pity really.

